# Bunny in her PGwear



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

so i got the PG wear for bunny and i love it! she is still pickin at it a bit but with time itll get better i guess.I'm loving all the time i get with her now and no poo on my china cabinet lol i only got one good pic of her in it so far,so here it is


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

oh heres one more


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

cute.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Boni does it again!!

Bunny looks TERRIFIC in her PGWear!! She is a beauty!!

Many thanks for posting her picture, Kailey!

We send GREETINGS with Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

She looks quite stunning!


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you all so much,yes boni did amazing! i was so impressed when i got it in the mail.Thank you for your compliments


----------

